# Find your Captain Underpants Name



## shesulsa (Sep 27, 2005)

http://www.scholastic.com/captainunderpants/namechanger.htm and click on "Start"

 According to this, my Captain Underpants name is "Fluffy Pottybutt.'

 A friend sent me this version which makes me "Fluffy Chickensniffer."


> The following in excerpted from a  children's book, "Captain Underpants And the Perilous  Plot Professor Poopypants" by Dave Pil! key, in which the evil  Professor forces everyone to  assume new names...
> 
> 1. Use the  third letter of your first name to determine your new first name:
> 
> ...


----------



## Lisa (Sep 27, 2005)

Snooty Chickendunkin


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 27, 2005)

I...

am Poopsie Wafflebrain

or

egg

They're kind of both a little silly.


----------



## Loki (Sep 27, 2005)

The name is Wafflebrains, Sloopy Wafflebrains.

 For those of you interested in knowing your Hobbit name, check out this page. 
 For your Elf name, try this one.


----------



## Bigshadow (Sep 27, 2005)

HAHAHA  Sneezy Chucklefanny

  Or using the link Shesulsa provided

  Gidget Gizzardfanny


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 27, 2005)

Farcus Pottyhieny.


----------



## Paul B (Sep 27, 2005)

Dipsy Frickenbutt..I like it.

Or..in the link..Doofus Toiletchunks..either way..I win.


----------



## tradrockrat (Sep 27, 2005)

Gidgit Gigglebrain


Or by your friends version: Sloopy Dippindoodle


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 27, 2005)

Loki said:
			
		

> For those of you interested in knowing your Hobbit name, check out this page.


 Heh heh - mine is Belladonna Overhill of Nobottle ...



			
				Loki said:
			
		

> For your Elf name, try this one.


 ... and Aredhel Fëfalas.

 ... yah ...


----------



## Martial Tucker (Sep 27, 2005)

Sneezy Farklesniffer, at your service!


----------



## Sapper6 (Sep 27, 2005)

**pulling up to the Pizza Hut drive thru window**

yes, i've got a call in order for Buttercup Gigglenose.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Sep 27, 2005)

Fluffy Hamsterfanny!!




			
				shesulsa said:
			
		

> http://www.scholastic.com/captainunderpants/namechanger.htm and click on "Start"
> 
> According to this, my Captain Underpants name is "Fluffy Pottybutt.'
> 
> A friend sent me this version which makes me "Fluffy Chickensniffer."


----------



## KenpoEMT (Sep 27, 2005)

...cheesy dippin-doodle...


I am not happy...


...but I am kinda hungry now.


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 27, 2005)

Sloppy Potty-Squirt!  ROFLMAO!!!  :lol2:


----------



## Sarah (Sep 27, 2005)

Paul B said:
			
		

> Dipsy Frickenbutt..I like it.


I Believe we are related, im Dorfus Frickenbutt...


----------



## Sarah (Sep 27, 2005)

Shaolinwind said:
			
		

> Fluffy Hamsterfanny!!


I think this is the funniest so far...LMAO


----------



## KenpoEMT (Sep 27, 2005)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Sloppy Potty-Squirt! ROFLMAO!!! :lol2:


That's when you KNOW that you need a name change.

Maybe to something like "Cliff" or "Norm" or pretty much anything without a "Potty-Squirt" in it. :lol:

===============================================

I like that Elven Name Generator! Thanks for re-posting it up there Shesulsa.

Hmm...shetango, shemacarena, sherobot, shetwist...hehehe.  Sounds like a dancing aficionado over there


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 28, 2005)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Sloppy Potty-Squirt!  ROFLMAO!!!  :lol2:


 :boing2::boing1::rofl::lol2::roflmao::lol2::rofl::boing1::boing2:​


----------



## Shaolinwind (Sep 28, 2005)

Sarah said:
			
		

> I think this is the funniest so far...LMAO


I love it so much I'm considering having my name changed to it.  Not my screen name, my actual one.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 28, 2005)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Sloppy Potty-Squirt!  ROFLMAO!!!  :lol2:


Hey! I think we're related... I'm your long lost cousin *Boobie *Potty-squirt!


----------



## OUMoose (Sep 28, 2005)

Snickle Dippinlips reporting for duty...


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 28, 2005)

It is I! Sleezy Farklefanny.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 28, 2005)

Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> It is I! Sleezy Farklefanny.


 OH WOW!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!! THAT has got to be the FUNNIEST ONE YET!!!  *hugs SLTL*


----------



## Gin-Gin (Oct 6, 2005)

That's Ms. Poopsie Gizzardhead to you! :roflmao:


----------



## Navarre (Oct 6, 2005)

I don't know my father but according to the generator my real name is 

*Pinky Rhinobrain*

Now I've gotta start my search all over.

"Mr. Rhinobrain? Are _you_ my daddy?" *tears of joy*


----------



## mrhnau (Oct 6, 2005)

Poopsie Toilet-tooshie LOL
MrH


----------



## mantis (Oct 6, 2005)

Zippy Girdleshorts!
not only changes your name, but your ethnicity as well!


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 8, 2005)

The "friend link":  "Ms. Dorfus Dipindunkin, at your service!"

The website:  Imagine putting this on your college application and graduating with a name like Flunky Livertush- that's me!!!

Hobbit name:  Melilot Bunce of Brockenboring

Elf name:  Maranwe (2 dots over the e in the 1st name) Felagund


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 8, 2005)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> The "friend link": "Ms. Dorfus Dipindunkin, at your service!"
> 
> 
> Now I feel like I should be in a Harry Potter book- sometimes she comes up with these weird names!


----------

